# [SOLVED] I need a new budget build max £350



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I know £350 isnt much but we are at hard times and im only a student
Laptops cost too much :banghead: So im going to get a pc

can you please tell me the best system I can get for £350
list all the parts here and price in £ please or a built pc.

im not pro at building pc's but I've got some experience upgrading ram, hdd, changing cd drive, So howmuch harder could it be? :ermm:

I prefer if it had something slightly better than HD 6450, i know it can handle dirt 3 on ultra low settings :rofl:

thanks.
oh and also the cheaper the better


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Guess this is one you saw? 

VIBOX ZETA-E OVERCLOCKED AMD FX X4 QUAD CORE ATI HD 6450 8GB RAM 500GB GAMING PC | eBay


----------



## Timm73 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Quick question, not really related. But to experts I guess this computer: VIBOX iV-B9 INTEL CORE i5 2500 QUAD CORE 2TB 16GB ATI HD 6450 GAMING PC COMPUTER | eBay

because it has such a bad graphics card compared to the i5 processor and 16GB Ram it wont game so well right? It's probably better to get an i3 with a better graphics card with 8GB ram? or which would perform better.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

OEM (prebuilt) PC's are rarely a good value and they use lower quality (particularly the PSU) parts. Note the lack of brand names of the included parts in the links provided by Valdentia.
Building your own will insure quality components and a longer enjoyable PC experience.
With that budget you will have to go AMD. 
We have a list of suggested builds to use as a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

@Valdentia
omg lol 
that is exact one i had bookmarked how did you know ?

and 
@tyree
I dont understand how to fully build a pc, how will I not mess up the cpu or something All my money will go to waste if that happens :sad:
I found this pc though
Aria PC
What do you guys think? is it worth it or should i get a laptop?

What is the difference in price of building one and buying one of the three stated above? the viBox one is the most promising one to me but does it sound a bit dodgy?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I can never, with good conscience, suggest anyone purchase a prebuilt PC but it's your money and your choice.
The one you linked to uses a low quality underpowered, common for prebuilts, PSU.
Building is very easy and you can get all of the assistance you could possibly need on this forum, for free.
The Mobo manual will guide you through the process. Read it thoroughly before attempting any assembly, then bench test and you should have no problems.
There are also lots of videos online to guide you through a build.
Laptops are designed for convenience, are not upgrade friendly and have a shorter lifespan than a PC.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I will be going university this year, if it wasn't for that I wouldn't even mention the word laptop in my life.

so • 450W Cooler Master GX 80PLUS Bronze Power Supply is a junk PSU? its the one included in the Aria pc, I thought they were trustful pc supplier?


and is it true the AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX can actually handle games even though that is not my priority, i thought it was integrated that makes no sense.
(its in the Building 2012 guide you mention)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

CoolerMaster GX Series are not the best quality. and The GX 450 is made by Enhance and only has 35A on the 12V rail.
We suggest a minimum 550W 40A 12V rail good quality PSU for any PCI-E PC.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's with a 5 to 7 yr. warranty.

The 6550D GPU is far from a upper tier GPU but it would handle some games but not at upper settings. If you want gaming quality you will have to up your budget considerably.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

my friend said HD 5770 is a midrange card good for gaming I will get that and slot it in after the pc is fully done (a month later) I plan to get all the parts from amazon or where ever is cheaper and attempt to follow guides online, or I will find a custom pc builder on ebay to do it for me.

I will follow the sticked post which suggested

$500.00 / £325 AMD System

Motherboard: ASUS F1A75-V PRO FM1 AMD A75 @ $109.99
Newegg.com - ASUS F1A75-V PRO FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


CPU: AMD A8-3870K FM1 Quad Core(3.0 ghz) @ $139.99
Newegg.com - AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX


Video Card: Add-on discrete video card not required as this system is using the AMD Radeon HD6550D integrated into the above cpu

Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 (2 x 2 GB sticks) @ $29.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL


Case: Antec Two Hundred S Mid-ATX Tower @ $49.99
Newegg.com - Antec TWO HUNDRED S Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


*Power Supply: Seasonic S12II ~ 620 Watt @ $79.99
Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply*


DVD Rom: LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $18.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS70 - CD / DVD Burners


CPU Cooler: Use Stock Cooler which comes free with CPU


Hard Drive: Seagate 500GB 16mb Cache 6.0 GB/S @ $84.99
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Is this PSU good enough for me its in the recommend guide so it must be good right? if so thanks for your time I really appreciate it.
If i do order all the parts, after watching some youtube videos, will the mother board come with cd's for drivers etc? and do i install windows 7 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Good choice!
Tyhe 5770 is a very good GPU and capable of good gaming.
The SeaSonic PSU listed is top quality and will be fine.
32 or 64Bit OS is fine. 64Bit can address more than 4GB of RAM.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

oh ok, so does everything come with the driver cd's if they dont how will i find them?

and the case when i click on it, i get this message
DEACTIVATED. This item is currently out of stock and it may or may not be restocked

I cant find that case named on the guide in any UK Stores, what now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

All the required Mobo drivers will be on the CD included with the Mobo and GPU. 
Cases are a personal choice so find one you like, post a link and we can offer advise.
CoolerMaster & Antec are generally the best choices for quality and price. The cases with a lot of bling and fans are usually not the better quality.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Some information on the 3870K (it's just an unlocked 3850 +.1Ghz)
AMD A8-3850 Review: Llano Rocks Entry-Level Desktops : Meet AMD

It's an overall excellent option for low budgets. As just a CPU is a capable gamer as well, so feel to one day add in a video card.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

can the PSU Seasonic S12II ~ 620 Watt 
in the future be able to handle graphics card like hd 5770 or would i yet again need another upgrade?

and here are the two cases? will they work with the current setup?
Envizage E-3393 Black Blue ATX Gaming PC Tower Case | eBay
Which case is better?
Galaxy 3 Gaming Desktop Pc Computer Case Side Window Blue LED Fan Front Audio | eBay


_oh yeah guys the reason I wont need a gfx straight away, i only play minecraft and some free Mmo's like project torque and thats about it at the moment.
i hope to use the playstation 2 emulator and play dragon ball tenkaichi 3_

What is the recommened UK Site to get all these parts
in case they are faulty who will most likely refund me


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

That PSU can handle the 5770 just fine. A good policy for PSU selection is to add 30% to the manufacturer's suggested power requirement (found at the manufacturer's website, for example). You can also do the same with online wattage calculators.

Cases are mostly about personal choice, provided they have sufficient ventilation. The Envizage comes with a 120mm front fan mount and fan pre-installed, so if I were choosing between the two I would pick that one. The Galaxy 3 comes with a nearly useless 80mm side fan and nowhere to even mount a front fan.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

CPU
AMD A-Series A8 3870K Black Edition Quad-Core Processor (3.00 GHz, 4MB Cache, Socket FM1, 100W, Radeon HD6550D, 3 Year Warranty, Retail Boxed) £99.95 + £5
AMD A-Series A8 3870K Black Edition Quad-Core Processor (3.00 GHz, 4MB Cache, Socket FM1, 100W, Radeon HD6550D, 3 Year Warranty, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

MOBO
Asus F1A75-V Pro Motherboard (AMD FM1 Socket, DDR3, ATX, Auto Tuning) £81.26
Asus F1A75-V Pro Motherboard (AMD FM1 Socket, DDR3, ATX, Auto Tuning): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

RAM
G-Skill 4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 Dual Kit - Red £27.37
G-Skill 4GB Ripjaws X DDR3 1600 Dual Kit - Red: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

PSU
Seasonic S12II-620 620W ATX12V Standard Power Supply Unit - Bronze £81.13 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seasonic-S1...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331379963&sr=1-1-catcorr

CASE
Envizage E-3393 Black Blue ATX Gaming PC Tower Case £22.28 + £6
Envizage E-3393 Black Blue ATX Gaming PC Tower Case | eBay

its already at £323!! And I havent chose a HDD or CD Driver yet?!
This is going to go over budget what should I do??


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

This is a tough budget. You could scrape a little more on the CPU/GPU and get an A-6 instead:
AMD Llano A6-3500 Tri-Core Processor with Integrated AMD Radeon HD, 6530D Graphics and Socket FM1: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

FM1 motherboards just cost a little more. Same reason Intel boards cost more: new sockets make manufacturing more expensive. That's the cheapest good quality board I know of. There is an ASRock full-ATX A55 board that looks pretty decent, albeit without heat spreaders anywhere:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASRock-A55-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1331382201&sr=1-1
It's not ASUS or Gigabyte, but googling reviews brings up no negatives. ASRock has lackluster customer support but makes some good boards.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Your build looks good as listed in Post #16.
A note about the case: Door cases are easily broken and non-parable. Windows in cases scratch very easily and become unsightly very quickly.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



> This is going to go over budget what should I do??


Shop around.

Seriously, those prices seem high and I doubt they include VAT. Take a look at these merchants

Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com
Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk

PS: How does look to you? Priced at ebuyer.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Nicely done, gcavan. Looks solid.

Unless you can just wait and save a little more, that looks like your best bet.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

And that wasn't shopping around for bargains. Could probably save a few more ££ by watching for loss leaders at other merchants.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

gcavan the image you posted, i think I will copy that and order those parts.

is their any thing else I need, fan? thermal paste? screw driver ?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

quick question
which is better CPU and has better integrated GPU?
AMD A6-3670K 2.7GHz Socket FM1 4MB L2 Cache Retail Boxed Processor

AMD Llano A6-3500 Tri-Core Processor 6530D


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

They both have AMD Radeon HD 6530D.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

A6-3670K is by far the better of the two

A6-3670K: 2.7GHz, 4 core, unlocked clock multiplier
A6-3500: 2.1 GHz, 3-core

AMD A-Series Processor Model Number and Feature Comparisons

Just noticed this :


> is their any thing else I need, fan? thermal paste? screw driver ?


The C-M case comes with a 12cm exhaust fan. The processor comes with a heatsink/fan assembly which has a pre-applied thermal pad. At most you should need no more than a phillips (+) head screwdriver.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

oh ok thanks alot guys, il just order a philips + head screw driver off ebay and save up a bit and get those parts. then when i get the parts, il be back to ask more questions if i get stuck in building (it is my first built)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

While you're waiting for your parts, download the owner's manuals from the manufacturers' websites. Read them all cover to cover. Once your parts arrive, do not be in a hurry to assemble them. Take the time to benchtest the system outside the case. This will allow you to spot any possible problems early on before the system is fully assembled.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

also take a quick look at a video building tutorial or two. Newegg's 3-part series, starting with #2, is pretty informative:

Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 2 - The Build - YouTube


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Ok i watched both the videos.

I have found out on ebuyer that the PSU i want is on offer if i choose a selected case 
see here
now Im failing to understand is the rear fan or the front fan better? or does it not matter as i would need an extra fan anyway? (both cases only offer 1 fan)

case 1

case 2


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

here is the current basket








Any changes I should make or things I should add? or this is it, so i can finally order

and the cpu, if its out of stock, do i wait until its in stock and then order?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Coolermaster cases are very good I would personally recommend them (Using Coolermaster HAF X Case).

Rear exhaust fan is by far more beneficial that a front fan, But having both would be better .

In response to your CPU question when are you planning to order this? I see 66 in stock so you should be fine to wait a little while.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

oh ok thanks I didnt realise 66 were in stock i guess i will order asap

edit: oh yeah when im installing windows, do i just put the cd and install as usual or do i have to format the hdd first?

oh and also will windows install all the drivers for me if its connected to the internet or would i still need to do it seperatly


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

You will have the option to partition and format your hard drive during the Windows install.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I would go with the case with no window(Elite 334U).
I would also use a SeSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-0M Series) PSU instead of the Coolermaster.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



Tyree said:


> I would go with the case with no window(Elite 334U).
> I would also use a SeSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-0M Series) PSU instead of the Coolermaster.


whats the difference between the Coolermaster GX 650W PSU
and the Seasonic S12II
they are both 80plus bronze certified efficiency 
on ebuyer i type in seasonic but there are no results for any PSU's

_also i changed the case now_


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> whats the difference between the Coolermaster GX 650W PSU
> and the Seasonic S12II
> they are both 80plus bronze certified efficiency
> on ebuyer i type in seasonic but there are no results for any PSU's


Night and day diffrence in build quality. The Seasonic is 100 times better and carries a 5 year warranty.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



Amd_Man said:


> Night and day diffrence in build quality. The Seasonic is 100 times better and carries a 5 year warranty.


it says
- 5 year Coolermaster warranty
and its £20 discount with the case

ok but you guys know best so where can I find a seasonic one? for a similar price I wont need over 450w in the future i plan to put in a HD5770/6770


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

ok i found 
Corsair 430W V2 CX Series PSU | Ebuyer.com
will this be enough power for the system, and support a hd5770/6770 in the future?


here is the final parts chosen








anything else? or is this it so i should order?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Might want to invest in some better Arctic Silver Thermal Paste . costs but will make the difference with your CPU temps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I would strongly suggest that you stay with your first power supply selection, the Seasonic!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> ok i found
> Corsair 430W V2 CX Series PSU | Ebuyer.com
> will this be enough power for the system, and support a hd5770/6770 in the future?


Again, the CX-GS Corsair are lower quality and 430W is considerably underpowered even if the PSU were good quality.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



A1tecice said:


> Might want to invest in some better Arctic Silver Thermal Paste . costs but will make the difference with your CPU temps.


is this it? 
Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver.. | Ebuyer.com

but the thing is I dont know how to apply it :uhoh:



Amd_Man said:


> I would strongly suggest that you stay with your first power supply selection, the Seasonic!


the seasonic is good but i cant find it on ebuyer + it costs £45 more on amazon And I wont need over 430W with the current setup and a HD 5770 in the future...or would I?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

ok that was bad timing, i posted seconds after tyree posted, can you tell me where I can get a seasonic PSU reasonable priced ,over 500w ?


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

AMD lists 450 watts as system requirements. To be responsible, you should add 30% or more to this wattage and pick only a good-quality unit. +30% makes 585.

Spending a little extra on a good quality PSU sucks, but it's important. While other components cost more for more performance, which is exciting and interesting, PSUs cost more for their efficiency and stability. Every other component in your system will depend on the PSU for clean, stable energy. Low-quality or underpowered PSUs can fail and damage other components with them as they fail.

If you pick out a good quality 650w XFX or Corsair unit today, it's going to last for some time and leave you wide open to upgrade that video card down the line. It's definitely worth the extra $$.

More information on PSU selection:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/power-supply-information-and-selection-192218.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

E-Buyer has a very limited selection of PSU's: Corsair TX 650W V2 PSU - 80plus Bronze Certified | Ebuyer.com


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I agree with what Tyree, Toothman said. And yes that is the thermal paste i was talking about. 

Here is a guide to using Thermal Paste:
How to Remove and Apply Thermal Compound [Updated Tutorial] - YouTube


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Ok guys I am ordering today.
this is the final selection








I hope its ok I've chose everything recommened except the seasonic which is not available

Also to clean thermal paste can I use this??
100 x 70% Isopropyl Alcohol Swabs Wipes Tattoo Piercing | eBay
or 4X Isopropyl Alcohol wipes easy removal thermal paste | eBay


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

You could. 

You can buy isopropyl by the bottle at any department store or pharmacy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

It is best to use 90% alcohol if possible. The % that isn't alcohol is water.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

pharmacy's sell 90% alcohol ? whats it called? and where do I get the towel to wipe the thermal paste of with? will any towel work and lastly can I use a credit card to apply the new thermal paste. btw today i have ordered the parts for the pc, i heard its going to be stressing i hope not.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I mostly use just a bit of dry paper towel or a micro-fiber cloth to wipe the mating surfaces clean. I'll only use alcohol or a bit of nail polish remover if the old compound has dried and hardened. A dampened q-tip will usually loosen any stubborn bits enough for it to be wiped off.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Can i spread the thermal paste with a credit card?
or what is the recommended method


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I don't really think there is a 'best' method. I've used both the credit card method and Tyree's baggie-over-the-finger method. I've also simply plopped the cooler down on a blob of paste and fastened it. All seem to work equally well.

All I can tell you, is to use the method recommended by the manufacturer of the compound you choose.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

last question of the day:
I read the APU can crossfire with a HD6450 or something is that true? or is better of getting a HD5770 once I got the money in a months time.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

It's much better to just get a better individual card. Normal Crossfire setups can have compatibility issues, but Crossfire with the Llano APUs can be even worse. Best to just purchase an individual card that fills your needs by itself.


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

Also, with your setup, I don't see a need to CF unless you run multiple displays in NVIDIA Surround or AMD Eyefinity.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

This is not actually Crossfire, but would be AMD's Dual Graphics technology. The integrated graphics (HD 6350D) of the A6-3670 will work with either an HD 6450, HD 6570 or HD 6670. The technology works very well and gives significantly better performance in most newer (DX10/DX11) games. Older DX9 games show little if any improvement.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> pharmacy's sell 90% alcohol ? whats it called? and where do I get the towel to wipe the thermal paste of with? will any towel work and lastly can I use a credit card to apply the new thermal paste. btw today i have ordered the parts for the pc, i heard its going to be stressing i hope not.


Coffee filters are non-abrasive and excellent for cleaning the paste as well as cleaning LCD monitors. 
I use a baggie over my finger to spread the paste.
Building a PC is relatively simple. We're open 24/7 so if you run into problems someone will assist you.First, read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize your self with it's layout and follow it's directions.
Bench test, precisely as listed below, before installing the components in the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

@Tyree While am at that should I run memtest and seagate hdd tools verifier? or is it not nessary. Also should I start another thread once the parts arrive (it will take upto 5 days ebuyer said)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

There should be no need to run MemTest or any Hdd diagnostics.
Use this thread if you have any problems.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

I checked my email and ebuyer cancelled my order and deactivated my account, i cant believe this... When the refund comes in soon, I will re-order on my mums account. (such a piss take)

Yeah so i bought isrohpyl 70% from the pharmacy, now I dont know where to get the cloth to wipe the thermal paste of
is this ok?
2 Large micro fibre digital camera camcorder dust cleaning cloth | eBay

_I also Hope to fix my ps3 with the acrtic silver paste._


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I need a new budget build max £350*

90% is much better. The more alcohol, the better it cleans and more quickly it evaporates. Also costs about the same. A big bottle should be only about £1 or 2.


----------

